# Seeking a good recording of Mozart's last 3 symphonies



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm looking for a good recording of Mozart's last 3 symphonies. Most is important is the quality of the performance, but quality of the recording is also important. Ideally downloadable from iTunes Store.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Frans Brüggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century, on Glossa, released last year.
http://www.glossamusic.com/glossa/reference.aspx?id=331

Charles Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, on Linn.
http://www.linnrecords.com/recording-mozart-symphonies.aspx

(Thanks to Musicophile for correcting my error!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite, and it's a very operatic Mozart here, is Rene Jacobs' recording with the Freiburger Barockorchester on Harmonia Mundi. Absolute clarity in the recording quality and a little quirky but highly entertaining and very well thought out interpretation. Two discs are available encompassing symphonies 38-41.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Another vote here for the Charles Mackerras recording on Hyperion.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Another +1 on Mackerras. Side note: This album is sold by Hyperion, but actually produced by Linn Records. Very well recorded.

@ComposerofAvantGuarde: As much as I like René Jacobs elsewhere, his interpretation is a bit "borderline" to me. That said, really interesting, could be a good 2nd or 3rd alternative.

I was quite disappointed by Harnoncourt's latest cycle released last year I believe where he tried to sell us the last 3 symphonies together as an oratorium without words (interesting concept though).

Another good version is the Claudio Abbado cycle with the aptly named Orchestra Mozart, only gives you 38 and 41 though, plus some earlier symphonies:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/4777598


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

If big band Mozart takes your fancy try Karajan's recordings available on French EMI. Karajan could sometimes sound detached in Mozart but not here. These are full of character.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

DavidA said:


> If big band Mozart takes your fancy try Karajan's recordings available on French EMI. Karajan could sometimes sound detached in Mozart but not here. These are full of character.


I think that Karajan's Mozart is dreadful. James Galway, former Principal Flutist under Karajan, said Mozart was the one Composer that Karajan didn't get, and apparently never rehearsed. Kind of ironic considering Karajan hailed from Salzburg.
Klemperer, Bohm, Szell, Krips, and Suitner all did big band Mozart with far more verve. Hogwood would be my HIPP choice.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Tricky Fish said:


> I'm looking for a good recording of Mozart's last 3 symphonies. Most is important is the quality of the performance, but quality of the recording is also important. Ideally downloadable from iTunes Store.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Roger Norrington. Pablo Casals. Peter Maag. Otto Klemperer. Nikolaus Harnoncourt. Zoltan Kocsis. Sandor Vegh. Sylvain Cambreling. Wilhelm Furtwangler. Michael Güttler. Herman Scherchen.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Triplets said:


> I think that Karajan's Mozart is dreadful. James Galway, former Principal Flutist under Karajan, said Mozart was the one Composer that Karajan didn't get, and apparently never rehearsed. Kind of ironic considering Karajan hailed from Salzburg.
> Klemperer, Bohm, Szell, Krips, and Suitner all did big band Mozart with far more verve. Hogwood would be my HIPP choice.


You my friend are entitled to your opinion. Go to the lumbering Klemperer or the scraping Hogwood!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There really is nothing lumbering about Klemperer's Mozart symphonies, even the later ones with the Philharmonia. He may deserve that reputation for Cosi fan tutte but not for the symphonies. 

One of the most memorable things I ever saw was a rehearsal with Karajan and the BPO in Berlin, when he went through Eine Kleine Nachtmusik.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The recordings I've geard if Klemperer are excessively fast.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The recordings I've geard if Klemperer are excessively fast.


Man you must travel in the slow lane? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Man you must travel in the slow lane? :lol:


Not at all!

Check this out:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Man you must travel in the slow lane? :lol:


Actually I _am_ a fan of Celibidache


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Triplets said:


> I think that Karajan's Mozart is dreadful. James Galway, former Principal Flutist under Karajan, said Mozart was the one Composer that Karajan didn't get, and apparently never rehearsed. Kind of ironic considering Karajan hailed from Salzburg.
> Klemperer, Bohm, Szell, Krips, and Suitner all did big band Mozart with far more verve. Hogwood would be my HIPP choice.


Afraid I can't agree either. Karajan had the BPO produce some glorious playing on my DG recordings of late Mozart


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I've downloaded the Mackerras version after listening to samples on iTunes. I might try some of the other versions later.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually I _am_ a fan of Celibidache


That is the crawler lane! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

DavidA said:


> That is the crawler lane! :lol:


But like Klemperer he was also quite speedy early on!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The recordings I've geard if Klemperer are excessively fast.


I believe you once posted about a very early Klemperer version of Symphony no.25, a marked contrast to and much faster than his later EMI style.

As for 39-40-41, I usually listen to
- Karajan/EMI, not DG or Decca
- Harnoncourt/CtGebouw

also
- Barshai,MosChO
- Bruno Walter, cbs-sony

Adam Fischer/Danish Sinfonietta is good too, I´ll acquire it later.


----------

